# Pet photos please



## yandabrown (Apr 5, 2020)

My youngest should have done her art GCSE last week or so. She has instead been painting pictures of her mates pets but has run out. It has been keeping her wonderfully quiet! She does about one each afternoon and would like some more. Mostly been dogs so far but also had a go at a couple of cats. If you post them here, I'll post back the results as and when she gets to them, an example is:



Thank you


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2020)

Our dog Poppy


----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 5, 2020)

One of my cats has just told the other she has a dry cough and they have not been social distancing. Don't be like my cats...


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2020)

This is Meg  our mog
So times referred to as Fluff, Fat Badger or Bloody Stupid.
Taken while contemplating the best way to rip my arm off.
We have a relationship described as "strained"


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 5, 2020)

My cat and his mate showing the ignorant human race how it should be done.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 5, 2020)

This is Kili 
Apparently named after a dwarf in The Hobbit.

However he is a big lump of cat, and a vicious one to boot.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 5, 2020)

My Meg when she had a bad paw.  It's been a year this month since she went but the hurt and loss is no easier.


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2020)

My Holly;


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 5, 2020)

My two who are making this lockdown much more bearable than it would be without them...


----------



## User62651 (Apr 5, 2020)

Our Denver after a run on an Islay beach, lovely nature but excitable.


----------



## rudebhoy (Apr 5, 2020)

Bruce. Fancies himself as a bit of a footballer


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

My first pet Joey RIP,


----------



## richart (Apr 5, 2020)

I have liked all the photos, but wanted to double like the one of the two black cats. Look like Monty, still very sadly missed.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2020)

My dog Millie pictured 12 years ago, her most recent picture is too big to post on here .


----------



## FAB90 (Apr 5, 2020)

Think he's fed up of this lockdown


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 5, 2020)

I was hoping this was going to be a Geordie thread with appropriate photos.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 5, 2020)

My pair of cat poo eating fiends.


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 6, 2020)

Sasha,sadly no longer with us.







Young Sasha by Stephen Smith, on Flickr

And Jim,who most definitely is!







IMG_20190928_144508 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr








IMG_20190221_181925 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 6, 2020)

And a couple more of Jim at speed







IMG_20200120_071645 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr







IMG_20190517_201314 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2020)

Our crazy a$$ed cat Esmie putting on her best "feed me now" face.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 6, 2020)

Myself with the two old ones (Rafy and Theresa - each 12 years) then an ensemble with young Poldo (and one of our cats - Lucycat)


----------



## Dando (Apr 6, 2020)

My buddy Finley got bored with insurance, and who can blame him


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2020)

One of my daughter's cat from a couple of years ago.


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 7, 2020)

An old one of Sasha

__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iMAVYB
by Stephen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 7, 2020)

Almost live (yesterday) from our oasis - good to see our old girl Jack dressing up for the photo-op


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2020)

Me and Ted watching Cricket last summer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Me and Ted watching Cricket last summer. 
	View attachment 29765

Click to expand...

Ted officially gets an "Aahhh!" from Mrs. BiM.


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Me and Ted watching Cricket last summer. 
	View attachment 29765

Click to expand...

what breed is he?


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Me and Ted watching Cricket last summer. 
	View attachment 29765

Click to expand...

Super cute. I cannot tell you how besotted by Ted Daisy would be. She just loves those looks


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			what breed is he?
		
Click to expand...

He's a "Goldendoodle" Golden retriever and Standard poodle cross. He does look lovely but he is the biggest Shitehound you ever met, loves rolling in goose/fox/any poo, cannot keep him out of any water no matter how stagnant or muddy it is, fortunately a quick blast of the garden hose and he is sorted!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Trying to post a funny doggy video here, but seemingly the 8 second video clip file is too big .
Can anyone help resize it  ?? It can be sent by email no problem .


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			He's a "Goldendoodle" Golden retriever and Standard poodle cross. He does look lovely but he is the biggest Shitehound you ever met, loves rolling in goose/fox/any poo, cannot keep him out of any water no matter how stagnant or muddy it is, fortunately a quick blast of the garden hose and he is sorted!
		
Click to expand...

My parents dogs were partial to rolling in fox poo 🤢


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2020)

Meet Flash, big stupid-eared, get.


----------



## 2blue (Apr 7, 2020)

Kyle enjoying the beach in S Anglesey with Snowdonia backdrop


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2020)

2blue said:



			Kyle enjoying the beach in S Anglesey with Snowdonia backdrop
View attachment 29772

Click to expand...

What musical instrument is that Dave, a didgeredoo?


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 7, 2020)

fundy said:



			Our dog Poppy
		
Click to expand...

Thanks fundy,  Poppy has been done:


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Thanks funny, Poppy has been done:
View attachment 29773

Click to expand...

WOW thats amazing!!!!!! Definite A for your daughter in our slightly biased opinion!


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			What musical instrument is that Dave, a didgeredoo?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t be silly it’s a doggieredoo 😂


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



View attachment 29776

Click to expand...

Nice pup - Patterdale?


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2020)

Captainron said:



View attachment 29776

Click to expand...

Looks better behaved than it’s owner!


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 7, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Thanks fundy,  Poppy has been done:
View attachment 29773

Click to expand...

Amazing!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Looks better behaved than it’s owner!
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't be difficult!!


----------



## Ross61 (Apr 7, 2020)

My two ball obsessed Border Collies and one of them showing her party trick of getting 3 tennis balls in her mouth


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			Nice pup - Patterdale?
		
Click to expand...

She is. Our little rat


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 7, 2020)

does your daughter want to earn any money? @yandabrown


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2020)

Who you looking at?




Mum was a working cocker, dad was a .................................. rapist!
We think he was probably a Patterdale.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 7, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			does your daughter want to earn any money? @yandabrown

Click to expand...

Not really, just doing them to practice and pass the time of day. I like the top photo, that's very cute.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 8, 2020)

Sky the collie who've had from a puppy and Griff a "bitser" who is a rescue dog from the Christchurch NZ earthquakes 





upload image online


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Hacker Khan (Apr 8, 2020)

Hacker Khan said:



			One of my cats has just told the other she has a dry cough and they have not been social distancing. Don't be like my cats...

View attachment 29695

Click to expand...

Jeez, I posted the caption as a joke at the time, turns out things are escalating quickly.  https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-52204534


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2020)

Tommy, our foster dog. He spent a while with us whilst waiting for a forever home


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2020)

Baggy


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2020)

garyinderry said:



			Baggy 
	View attachment 29804
View attachment 29804

Click to expand...

No offence but that looks like a cover from a Black Sabbath Album


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			No offence but that looks like a cover from a Black Sabbath Album
		
Click to expand...

Black cats just look malevolent.......


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Black cats just look malevolent.......
		
Click to expand...

You imagine them with the witches at black masses 🧙‍♀️


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			You imagine them with the witches at black masses 🧙‍♀️
		
Click to expand...

Definitely Sorcerers of death's construction


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2020)

JamesR said:



			No offence but that looks like a cover from a Black Sabbath Album
		
Click to expand...

Hahaha none taken


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 8, 2020)

Original photo.


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2020)

If I get a pair of those funny glasses will the picture be in 3D?


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			My Holly;
		
Click to expand...

Slime’s Holly got the treatment today, looks like small black puppies are popular


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Slime’s Holly got the treatment today, looks like small black puppies are popular


View attachment 29830

Click to expand...


Wow, that's superb.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 10, 2020)

Seating arrangements in our house is on a first come basis...


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

Obsidian - rescue cat.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

Regulus - another rescue cat.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

Minerva - adopted.


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

Minerva's offspring (three of six).


----------



## Dando (Apr 10, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Slime’s Holly got the treatment today, looks like small black puppies are popular


View attachment 29830

Click to expand...




yandabrown said:



			Slime’s Holly got the treatment today, looks like small black puppies are popular


View attachment 29830

Click to expand...

Wow, thats great


----------



## AmandaJR (Apr 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			This is Derek.
Unfortunately he's missing, I fear he may have snuck into someone else's house... 
	View attachment 29843

Click to expand...

You're quite funny


----------



## SatchFan (Apr 10, 2020)

Minerva - aka Mini. Minerva was the goddess of arts and crafts amongst other things which is what my wife is into. Also, Obsidian (Sid) named after black volcanic glass and finally Regulus (Reggie) named after the brightest star in the constellation Leo.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 11, 2020)

We had to put our little Charlotte to sleep yesterday
Was a real shock - a very aggressive tumour caused significant breathing problems in the last 24 hours
A tough kindness - she was a real character and very affectionate  
Much missed by her two cat sisters and of course by us


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 11, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			We had to put our little Charlotte to sleep yesterday
Was a real shock - a very aggressive tumour caused significant breathing problems in the last 24 hours
A tough kindness - she was a real character and very affectionate 
Much missed by her two cat sisters and of course by us
View attachment 29867

Click to expand...

So sad, but as you say it's a tough kindness and I'm sure she had a wonderful life


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 11, 2020)

HairyBullet said:



			So sad, but as you say it's a tough kindness and I'm sure she had a wonderful life
		
Click to expand...

Oh we are sure she did - she ran my upstairs office (her personal apartment)  like a grumpy secretary but came to our bed every night for a cuddle - cats are funny


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 12, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



View attachment 29730
My pair of cat poo eating fiends.
		
Click to expand...

JamesBrown (no relation that I am aware of!) got the treatment today for one of the photos:


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 12, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			JamesBrown (no relation that I am aware of!) got the treatment today for one of the photos:

View attachment 29904

Click to expand...

Oh it’s blossom! daddy’s girl. 

Such a good painting, I’ll be emailing it and printing it out on A3 size paper tomorrow to add to our dog house. 
We have socks with the dogs faces on, their cushions have their faces on, plush toys in their image. This will be added to the picture wall once we’ve said it up. Tell your daughter thanks so much!


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2020)

Mad Max

No expensive toys required, a plastic flower pot will keep him occupied for ages 😜


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

Hogieefc said:



View attachment 29764

Click to expand...

Hi Hogiefc, your snowscape was the latest distraction:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 14, 2020)

My retired drugs dog Flint.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 14, 2020)

My working drugs dog 'Chunky'


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2020)

My first rescued Staffie, Frenchie. 
Kept originally just for puppies, she used to chase her tail so much she chewed most of it away so it was fully docked  by the recue before we had her.
A very gentle lady.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Hi Hogiefc, your snowscape was the latest distraction:

View attachment 29942

Click to expand...


another stunner, you have a very talented daughter.

may I ask what you are doing with the pics once finished?


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2020)

My second rescue Staffy, Diesel. He was 4 when we got him, and you couldnt ask for a more loving and loyal dog......just don't try and break in or scare my daughters. If you're a dog, don't try and threaten him or us either
Another thing, he liked Utd as much as I do...


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My second rescue Staffy, Diesel. He was 4 when we got him, and you couldnt ask for a more loving and loyal dog......just don't try and break in or scare my daughters. If you're a dog, don't try and threaten him or us either
Another thing, he liked Utd as much as I do...
View attachment 29947

View attachment 29948

Click to expand...


you were doing so well until the last line 

beautiful dog bar its footie tastes


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			you were doing so well until the last line 

beautiful dog bar its footie tastes
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I couldnt easily practice any golf in the garden......I have many a chewed golf ball go into the bin
I had no issue destoying the Utd ball though, my nephew foolishly brought it around and teased the dog with it, and as you can see the dog won


----------



## bobmac (Apr 14, 2020)

Midnight said:



			My retired drugs dog Flint.
View attachment 29944

Click to expand...

Looks like he ate some of the evidence


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 14, 2020)

Our 2 JRT's, Willow on the left is two, Flint is 11 months.
About the only time they are still !

https://postimg.cc/D8cGvVtx


----------



## Midnight (Apr 14, 2020)

My General purpose dog 'Didi'


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My dog Millie pictured 12 years ago, her most recent picture is too big to post on here .
		
Click to expand...

Hi Williamalex, Millie has now been captured in watercolour:


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			another stunner, you have a very talented daughter.

may I ask what you are doing with the pics once finished?
		
Click to expand...

She certainly gained none of the talents from me! Those that want them can have the originals sent to them. We scan them in first so that we at least have a copy.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 14, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Our 2 JRT's, Willow on the left is two, Flint is 11 months.
About the only time they are still !

https://postimg.cc/D8cGvVtx

Click to expand...

Bonny dogs


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			She certainly gained none of the talents from me! Those that want them can have the originals sent to them. We scan them in first so that we at least have a copy.
		
Click to expand...


Would love mine if possible, let me know if you want some payment and will send over


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

fundy said:



			Would love mine if possible, let me know if you want some payment and will send over
		
Click to expand...

DM me your address and we will get in the post (just waiting for some more hard backed envelopes), if you would like you can make a dontation to her Justgiving site that she has set up: https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/petpaintings.


----------



## fundy (Apr 14, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			DM me your address and we will get in the post (just waiting for some more hard backed envelopes), if you would like you can make a dontation to her Justgiving site that she has set up: https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/petpaintings.
		
Click to expand...


done and done, many thanks


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 14, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My second rescue Staffy, Diesel. He was 4 when we got him, and you couldnt ask for a more loving and loyal dog......just don't try and break in or scare my daughters. If you're a dog, don't try and threaten him or us either
Another thing, he liked Utd as much as I do...
View attachment 29947

View attachment 29948

Click to expand...


Thats a really nice looking dog, before we had "Ted" we only ever had Staffs, In-laws were breeders, so any that wasn't up to show or selling standard came our way... I keep on to the wife about getting another!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 14, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Thats a really nice looking dog, before we had "Ted" we only ever had Staffs, In-laws were breeders, so any that wasn't up to show or selling standard came our way... I keep on to the wife about getting another!
		
Click to expand...

I have been  close to having another rescue Staffy a couple of times in the 2 yrs since I had to let him go to sleep. However, each time that"spark" hasn't been there, and each time they just didn't show that "take me home" sense both Frenchie and Diesel did. 
I know in time I will have another, and they will be the ones to choose me/us as before.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Myself with the two old ones (Rafy and Theresa - each 12 years) then an ensemble with young Poldo (and one of our cats - Lucycat)

View attachment 29739
View attachment 29740

Click to expand...

Rafy and Theresa for you:


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 14, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Oh it’s blossom! daddy’s girl.

Such a good painting, I’ll be emailing it and printing it out on A3 size paper tomorrow to add to our dog house.
We have socks with the dogs faces on, their cushions have their faces on, plush toys in their image. This will be added to the picture wall once we’ve said it up. Tell your daughter thanks so much!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the donation James, if you want the original please get in touch!


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 15, 2020)

A couple more .
Jims Bank Holiday weekend.

Before.






IMG_20200412_143032 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr

After






IMG_20200412_143512 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 15, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Rafy and Theresa for you:
		
Click to expand...

Graziemille - Bellissimo 
Have made a donation - this cheered my partner up a great deal - very welcome during our present troubles here - Congratulate your fine daughter!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 15, 2020)

Heres the two rascals on their own :#

https://postimg.cc/gallery/W4Bnt8J


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 15, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Heres the two rascals on their own :#

https://postimg.cc/gallery/W4Bnt8J

Click to expand...

Your little (girl) Jack is the spitting image of our Theresa


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 16, 2020)

La Chiffre, formerly known as Rupert... out on our walk yesterday and cut back across the kings golf course. he ran off fo a few mins and came back with a bit cut on his head, one close to his eye and his nose bleeding..the idiot


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 17, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Hi Hogiefc, your snowscape was the latest distraction:

View attachment 29942

Click to expand...

Brilliant, what size are they ?  Maybe people could buy them and you could get a little fund going for our NHS heroes !!!


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Slime’s Holly got the treatment today, looks like small black puppies are popular


View attachment 29830

Click to expand...

Received this morning.
Thanks Miranda, you're a star!
Give her a hug from me and wish her all the best for the future.


----------



## Slime (Apr 17, 2020)

Hogieefc said:



			Brilliant, what size are they ?  Maybe people could buy them and you could get a little fund going for our NHS heroes !!!
		
Click to expand...

Already being done for a very worthy cause.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Our little Millie , still hanging on, having a bad hair day.
Sadly we had to say our final goodbye this morning, RIP Mille


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 17, 2020)

Hogieefc said:



			Brilliant, what size are they ?  Maybe people could buy them and you could get a little fund going for our NHS heroes !!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi Hogiefc, they are all done on A4 paper and we're very happy to send them if you DM me your details. Miranda decided that whilst the NHS is a great cause (we have 5 nurses and a paramedic in the family) she also realised that during lockdown other charities are also suffering so chose one related to the project for anyone that wanted to make a donation (no obligation): https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/petpaintings.


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 17, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Hi Hogiefc, they are all done on A4 paper and we're very happy to send them if you DM me your details. Miranda decided that whilst the NHS is a great cause (we have 5 nurses and a paramedic in the family) she also realised that during lockdown other charities are also suffering so chose one related to the project for anyone that wanted to make a donation (no obligation): https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/petpaintings.
		
Click to expand...

message sent


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 18, 2020)

Midnight said:



			My retired drugs dog Flint.
View attachment 29944

Click to expand...

Flint's portrait is now available:


----------



## fundy (Apr 18, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Thanks fundy,  Poppy has been done:
View attachment 29773

Click to expand...


Arrived this morning, many thanks yanda and especially to your daughter, already in a frame and on the bookcase


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 20, 2020)

Donation made


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 21, 2020)

Midnight said:



			My working drugs dog 'Chunky'
View attachment 29945

Click to expand...




Midnight said:



			My General purpose dog 'Didi'
View attachment 29950

Click to expand...

And midnight scores a hatrick with his dogs (I suspect that the excellent photos helped!):


----------



## Mudball (Apr 22, 2020)

Finally took a pic


----------



## bobmac (Apr 23, 2020)

Below is a a picture of Shep, my new border collie




P.s.
Never go shopping on ebay after a few glasses of home made wine.


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 23, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Me and Ted watching Cricket last summer. 
	View attachment 29765

Click to expand...

Ted has now been captured in watercolour:


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 23, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Ted has now been captured in watercolour:

View attachment 30177

Click to expand...


That’s absolutely great yandabrown! tell your daughter thank you very much, she is a very talented girl.

Edit. Donation gladly made.


----------



## Italian outcast (Apr 23, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			That’s absolutely great yandabrown! tell your daughter thank you very much, she is a very talented girl.

Edit. Donation gladly made.
		
Click to expand...

They are superb aren't they - the smile on my partners face was a treat when she saw ours


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Here is Jackson, he's getting plenty of exercise at least!
	View attachment 30200

Click to expand...

How you keeping mate, still playing?


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi fella, yeah still a member at Hexham but work is getting in the way a touch these days🤣 how are you? I'll have to get along to a meet when all this has been seen through! Always invitation s to Hexham available!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 24, 2020)

Yeah I'm always up for playing your place mate 😉
I joined Garesfield a couple of months ago but I've barely played since then.


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm reckoning any course should be in such good condition next year it'll be unreal. I'm off to look garesfield up!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 24, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			The I didn't do it look😁
		
Click to expand...

It's more of a 'What's going on its walkies time' look to me. 😄


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 24, 2020)

And the angriest looking ginger tom, Hobbes. Looking alright for 19!


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 24, 2020)

Captainron said:



View attachment 29776

Click to expand...

Captainiron's pooch now captured in watercolour:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 24, 2020)

Mate, 

Pictures arrived today, thank you for them, the whole family really like them. 

Midnight...


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 26, 2020)

HairyBullet said:



			Sasha,sadly no longer with us.







Young Sasha by Stephen Smith, on Flickr

And Jim,who most definitely is!







IMG_20190928_144508 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr








IMG_20190221_181925 by Stephen Smith, on Flickr
		
Click to expand...

HairyBullets Sascha is the latest to catch my daughters eye:


----------



## yandabrown (Apr 27, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			The I didn't do it look😁
		
Click to expand...

"I didn't do it" has been done  :


----------



## nickjdavis (Apr 28, 2020)

Our two beasts....

A Chocolate Lab called Blue and a Black n White cat called Grey.

Best of friends they are. Blue discovered Grey as a newborn kitten underneath a tree at the bottom of our garden one October some 6 years ago. Touch and go as to whether Grey would make it (his sibling was sadly found dead) but after six weeks at the vets he pulled through. We took him home and Blue promptly adopted him....not sure Grey realises he is a cat!!!


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 29, 2020)

A year today Meg. God I miss her.


----------



## HairyBullet (Apr 30, 2020)

Couple more of Jim,he's having the legs walked off him,not that he's bothered!


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iUxt79


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2iVf2P1


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 30, 2020)

One of out two, Blaize, showing us how to relax.


One


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Apr 30, 2020)

Leo, aged 2


----------



## yandabrown (May 1, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Leo, aged 2

View attachment 30339

Click to expand...

Leo captured the eye and here is the result:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 1, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Leo captured the eye and here is the result:

View attachment 30357

Click to expand...

That's really good. Got the eyes just right.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 1, 2020)

Dogs resorted to dressing up as a plant to hide from the daughter


----------



## SocketRocket (May 1, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 30360


Dogs resorted to dressing up as a plant to hide from the daughter
		
Click to expand...

Looks a real character 😀


----------



## yandabrown (May 1, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			Here is Jackson, he's getting plenty of exercise at least!
	View attachment 30200

Click to expand...

Jackson gets a second painting!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 2, 2020)

The people we got him from told us "We knew he was the naughty one right from the start"


----------



## bluewolf (May 2, 2020)

My 2 planning mischief!


----------



## Italian outcast (May 2, 2020)

bluewolf said:



View attachment 30391


My 2 planning mischief!
		
Click to expand...

They are looking at you with pity - must be a dastardly plan


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2020)

I have rekindled my interest in drawing and painting too during the lockdown, and, via social media, have actually received some requests which have allowed m e to set up and take commissions. Its certainly helping pass the time without golf. A few of them are attached below:


----------



## Val (May 2, 2020)

Harvey and Bailey both chilling out


----------



## SocketRocket (May 2, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			I have rekindled my interest in drawing and painting too during the lockdown, and, via social media, have actually received some requests which have allowed m e to set up and take commissions. Its certainly helping pass the time without golf. A few of them are attached below:
View attachment 30392
View attachment 30393

Click to expand...

Thats really good, my Daughter draws in a similar style I think it's called pointulism.


----------



## AmandaJR (May 2, 2020)

Val said:



			Harvey and Bailey both chilling out 
	View attachment 30395

Click to expand...

Gorgeous.


----------



## SteveJay (May 2, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			Thats really good, my Daughter draws in a similar style I think it's called pointulism.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, thats using dots. Mine is a bit of a hybrid with dots and lines.Glad you liked them!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 3, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			Yes, thats using dots. Mine is a bit of a hybrid with dots and lines.Glad you liked them!
		
Click to expand...

I do admire the way someone can draw like that.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 6, 2020)

Leo says thank you.


----------



## HairyBullet (May 7, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			HairyBullets Sascha is the latest to catch my daughters eye:
View attachment 30265

Click to expand...

Painting received and donation made.
Thanks very much and let your daughter know we are very pleased.
Thanks


----------



## Beezerk (May 8, 2020)

Esmie flaked out in the evening sun 😴


----------



## yandabrown (May 10, 2020)

nickjdavis said:



			Our two beasts....

A Chocolate Lab called Blue and a Black n White cat called Grey.

Best of friends they are. Blue discovered Grey as a newborn kitten underneath a tree at the bottom of our garden one October some 6 years ago. Touch and go as to whether Grey would make it (his sibling was sadly found dead) but after six weeks at the vets he pulled through. We took him home and Blue promptly adopted him....not sure Grey realises he is a cat!!!


View attachment 30299
View attachment 30300

Click to expand...

A sudden rush of paintings delivered today, first up, Blue and Grey:


----------



## yandabrown (May 10, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			One of out two, Blaize, showing us how to relax.

View attachment 30338
One
		
Click to expand...

And here is stretchy cat:


----------



## yandabrown (May 10, 2020)

splashtryagain said:



			And the angriest looking ginger tom, Hobbes. Looking alright for 19!
		
Click to expand...

And last of today's offerings is scary cat:


----------



## splashtryagain (May 11, 2020)

Love Hobbes! Thanks very much.
Donation made


----------



## yandabrown (May 12, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 30360


Dogs resorted to dressing up as a plant to hide from the daughter
		
Click to expand...

Pauls pooch and plant painted for posterity:


----------



## pauljames87 (May 12, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Pauls pooch and plant painted for posterity:
View attachment 30640

Click to expand...

Oh wow that's amazing!! My wife and daughter will love it

Thank you


----------



## richart (May 12, 2020)

This is my daughters cat, Olive - it’s her birthday (Olive not my daughter)


----------



## yandabrown (May 13, 2020)

bluewolf said:



View attachment 30391


My 2 planning mischief!
		
Click to expand...

Mischief makers made into art:


----------



## yandabrown (May 14, 2020)

AmandaJR said:



			My two who are making this lockdown much more bearable than it would be without them...

View attachment 29714

Click to expand...

Barley, Daisy and rosettes:


----------



## AmandaJR (May 15, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Barley, Daisy and rosettes:
View attachment 30679

Click to expand...

Love it!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 15, 2020)

Two more no longer with us, Diesel & Holly


----------



## Italian outcast (May 16, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Two more no longer with us, Diesel & Holly

View attachment 30683

Click to expand...


Beautiful dogs - they are still in your heart


----------



## bluewolf (May 16, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Mischief makers made into art:
View attachment 30663

Click to expand...

Sorry for the late reply. Just seen this. It’s absolutely fantastic ❤️❤️❤️  

Very very talented artist 👍


----------



## pauljames87 (May 16, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Pauls pooch and plant painted for posterity:
View attachment 30640

Click to expand...





He loves it


----------



## chellie (May 17, 2020)

This is eldest daughters dog Blue


----------



## howbow88 (May 17, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			We had to put our little Charlotte to sleep yesterday
Was a real shock - a very aggressive tumour caused significant breathing problems in the last 24 hours
A tough kindness - she was a real character and very affectionate 
Much missed by her two cat sisters and of course by us
View attachment 29867

Click to expand...

I have a cat, and this scares me to death. I hope you're coping ok - it was awful when my two childhood dogs went.


----------



## howbow88 (May 17, 2020)

Here's our cat, Meg. She came from the Cats Protection in Chelwood Gate, around the corner from Royal Ashdown Forest GC. She is probably the nicest cat ever, though still absolutely loves trying to destroy her feathery toys


----------



## howbow88 (May 17, 2020)

She looks pretty fat here, but she is actually the perfect weight for her size - it is all fluff


----------



## richart (May 17, 2020)

richart said:



			This is my daughters cat, Olive - it’s her birthday (Olive not my daughter)
		
Click to expand...

Olive is getting a brother today, Milo. Photo to follow.


----------



## Italian outcast (May 17, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I have a cat, and this scares me to death. I hope you're coping ok - it was awful when my two childhood dogs went.
		
Click to expand...

Aaach we get it over it by knowing that we give all of 'our creatures' a good life - the life they lived, not how long they lived it attitude
In saying that 2 of our dogs are getting on - almost 13 years old - that will indeed be very tough


----------



## yandabrown (May 19, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Two more no longer with us, Diesel & Holly

View attachment 30683

Click to expand...

Paintings of Diesel and Holly now complete:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (May 19, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Paintings of Diesel and Holly now complete:

View attachment 30763

View attachment 30761

Click to expand...

Absolutely great. My daughter & wife are delighted.


----------



## yandabrown (May 22, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Here's our cat, Meg. She came from the Cats Protection in Chelwood Gate, around the corner from Royal Ashdown Forest GC. She is probably the nicest cat ever, though still absolutely loves trying to destroy her feathery toys 

View attachment 30715

Click to expand...

The marvellous Meg the Mog metamorphasized onto paper (with a hint of mascara!):


----------



## yandabrown (May 22, 2020)

chellie said:



			This is eldest daughters dog Blue

View attachment 30714

Click to expand...

And Blue has also been of great assistance in passing the time and practicing the painting, thank you:


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 22, 2020)

My parents chihuahua who I sorely miss winding up. Free me from these shackles!


----------



## Fish (May 22, 2020)

Max has just been for a cut & blow dry, he’s now ready to pull a few bitches 🐶


----------



## chellie (May 23, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			And Blue has also been of great assistance in passing the time and practicing the painting, thank you:

View attachment 30799

Click to expand...

Fabulous. She is very talented


----------



## chellie (May 24, 2020)

Another soppy staffie. This time it's youngest daughters dog Bud


----------



## Beezerk (May 25, 2020)

My daughter came over with her lovely dog Lottie earlier for a walk in the local woods with me and the wife. She's such a well mannered dog, a pleasure to be around.


----------



## yandabrown (May 26, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My second rescue Staffy, Diesel. He was 4 when we got him, and you couldnt ask for a more loving and loyal dog......just don't try and break in or scare my daughters. If you're a dog, don't try and threaten him or us either
Another thing, he liked Utd as much as I do...
View attachment 29947

View attachment 29948

Click to expand...

Diesel done in a what looks to me like a slightly different style, seems to be more "watery" if that makes sense?:


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2020)

Just received my two today in the post, made up with them, will be getting a frame soon and will be pride of place in the pool room.


----------



## yandabrown (May 26, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Just received my two today in the post, made up with them, will be getting a frame soon and will be pride of place in *the pool room*.

Click to expand...

A suitable place for watercolours I'd say


----------



## yandabrown (May 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			My parents chihuahua who I sorely miss winding up. Free me from these shackles!
		
Click to expand...

She couldn't resist having ago at this one:


----------



## smange (May 26, 2020)

Ralph


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 26, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			She couldn't resist having ago at this one:
View attachment 30876

Click to expand...

She did very well with his lopsided puzzled face! Do you still have my address? If not I can pm it you again and I’ll fire a donation.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 26, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			A suitable place for watercolours I'd say 

Click to expand...

I'm not that well off, 8 ball type.


----------



## smange (May 26, 2020)

Rosie, couldn’t get both her and Ralph in same post for some reason!


----------



## yandabrown (May 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			She did very well with his lopsided puzzled face! Do you still have my address? If not I can pm it you again and I’ll fire a donation.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, will pop it in the post tomorrow and a donation would be a bonus if you could.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (May 26, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Diesel done in a what looks to me like a slightly different style, seems to be more "watery" if that makes sense?:

View attachment 30875

Click to expand...

Thankyou, efforts appreciated


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 26, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Yes, will pop it in the post tomorrow and a donation would be a bonus if you could. 

Click to expand...

Done! He’s called Milo, second name Brown. Painting even has his name on it!


----------



## yandabrown (May 26, 2020)

Jamesbrown said:



			Done! He’s called Milo, second name Brown. Painting even has his name on it! 

Click to expand...

Brilliant, Miranda laughed her socks off when I just told her that


----------



## yandabrown (May 31, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My second rescue Staffy, Diesel. He was 4 when we got him, and you couldnt ask for a more loving and loyal dog......just don't try and break in or scare my daughters. If you're a dog, don't try and threaten him or us either
Another thing, he liked Utd as much as I do...
View attachment 29947

View attachment 29948

Click to expand...

Diesel done again, this time less "watery":


----------



## yandabrown (May 31, 2020)

richart said:



			This is my daughters cat, Olive - it’s her birthday (Olive not my daughter)
		
Click to expand...

A late birthday present for Olive (my daughters thought that she has an uncanny resemblence to the Star Wars Porgs):


----------



## yandabrown (May 31, 2020)

SocketRocket said:



			A year today Meg. God I miss her.
View attachment 30316

Click to expand...

Here is Megs painting:


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Here is Megs painting:

View attachment 30970

Click to expand...

Thank you so much, that's so lovely.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			A late birthday present for Olive (my daughters thought that she has an uncanny resemblence to the Star Wars Porgs):

View attachment 30969

Click to expand...

That is great. My daugfhter will love it. Must post up photo of new brother, Milo. Thety are just about getting on now.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			A late birthday present for Olive (my daughters thought that she has an uncanny resemblence to the Star Wars Porgs):

View attachment 30969

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2020)

I love the picture (Olive's mummy here!) As does Olive, although she didn't seem impressed about being compared to Porgs... even though highly accurate! Here's Milo - he's very cute but very silly!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 1, 2020)

My Cockerpoo after his (very much needed) lockdown-eased groom!!


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 3, 2020)

richart said:



			I love the picture (Olive's mummy here!) As does Olive, although she didn't seem impressed about being compared to Porgs... even though highly accurate! Here's Milo - he's very cute but very silly!
		
Click to expand...

And Milo too:


----------



## richart (Jun 5, 2020)

Paintings arrived safely, and donation made. Big thank you to Miranda. They are both fantastic.

Now need to get them framed.


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 6, 2020)

PieMan said:



			My Cockerpoo after his (very much needed) lockdown-eased groom!!

View attachment 30983

Click to expand...

Here's the smartest dog in Bushey (no longer bushy):


----------



## PieMan (Jun 6, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Here's the smartest dog in Bushey (no longer bushy):

View attachment 31070

Click to expand...

That is awesome. Please PM me details to get that 👍


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2020)

PieMan said:



			My Cockerpoo after his (very much needed) lockdown-eased groom!!

View attachment 30983

Click to expand...

He’s adorable! 
My one has what can only be described as Afro fur


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Here's the smartest dog in Bushey (no longer bushy):

View attachment 31070

Click to expand...

That’s awesome


----------



## Rooter (Jun 8, 2020)

Jessie the Cockapoo. Mad as a box of frogs, fits in well in our house!!


----------



## Dando (Jun 8, 2020)

This is our cockapoo Finley (and Ted)


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 9, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			My daughter came over with her lovely dog Lottie earlier for a walk in the local woods with me and the wife. She's such a well mannered dog, a pleasure to be around.

View attachment 30855

Click to expand...

The lovely Lottie provided this afternoons distraction:


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 9, 2020)

Whilst I am here I thought that I would respond to the Randon Irritation and make things clear (thank you James for your post).

1) These paintings are done by my daughter to a) pass the time as she has no exams, no school, no job and b) practice her art to help her do well at A-Level
2) I post the results here as many people appear to enjoy seeing them as evidenced by the regular smatter of likes that they get
3) All paintings are offered to the originator of the post as a matter of courtesy and because it turns out many people do like to have the originals
4) Absolutely no payment is requested nor required, I am happy to post the paintings for nothing
5) Where people make the offer, any reward is paid to a charity that was selected due to it's "proximity" to the subject and a recognition that all charities are suffering at this time

Finally, a great big THANK YOU to all the people that have posted pictures and I am delighted to say that to date, the contributions that have been made total over £500. The paintings will continue (there is still quite a large number still to do) but perhaps at a reduced rate as meeting friends at the park and by the river etc. is now possible


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 10, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			The lovely Lottie provided this afternoons distraction:

View attachment 31097

Click to expand...

Superb, my daughter absolutely loves it


----------



## Fade and Die (Jun 10, 2020)

Meant to post this ages ago......

We love it and so does Ted!


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 11, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			My first rescued Staffie, Frenchie.
Kept originally just for puppies, she used to chase her tail so much she chewed most of it away so it was fully docked  by the recue before we had her.
A very gentle lady.
View attachment 29946

Click to expand...

Here is Bunkermagnet's Frenchie, I think that the light coloured animals are quite tricky in this style:


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 18, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Minerva - adopted.



View attachment 29844

Click to expand...

First of a couple for SatchFan, here is Minerva:


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 18, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Regulus - another rescue cat.

View attachment 29842

Click to expand...

And now Regulus (for some reason teh yellow tag over the white fur has been omitted!):


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 18, 2020)

Painting of Lottie arrived yesterday it's superb thanks, my daughter is calling around any minute to pick it up 👍


----------



## chellie (Jun 18, 2020)

Painting of Blue arrived and it is fab, thanks


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 18, 2020)

Recently finished this commission for HairyBullet off this forum (also his profile pic! Commissions welcome, just get in touch!!


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CBFpcTmjEJ_/


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jun 21, 2020)

Just to show how much we value the pictures.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 21, 2020)

Bruce and Woody (RIP), named after my musical heroes.


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 22, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Obsidian - rescue cat.

View attachment 29834

Click to expand...

Satchfan gets a hatrick with Obsidian (I'm convinced that the cats are harder to get right somehow):


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 24, 2020)

Fish said:



			Max has just been for a cut & blow dry, he’s now ready to pull a few bitches 🐶

View attachment 30806

View attachment 30804

View attachment 30805

Click to expand...

Fish's fine furry friend finally finished:


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 26, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Jessie the Cockapoo. Mad as a box of frogs, fits in well in our house!!



View attachment 31081
View attachment 31081

Click to expand...

On a roll now, here is Rooter's Jessie:


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 26, 2020)

Dando said:



View attachment 31082


This is our cockapoo Finley (and Ted)
		
Click to expand...

Here is Finley (no Ted :-( ):


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 26, 2020)

Love it, the eyes really pop on all the paintings.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



View attachment 31327


Bruce and Woody (RIP), named after my musical heroes.
		
Click to expand...

I just love Springers.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 27, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			On a roll now, here is Rooter's Jessie:
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Andy! We love it!! as per chat, here is Stanley! He is now getting on just a bit for a pedigree Doberman, that's my now 12yr old daughter in the carrycot!!


----------



## yandabrown (Jun 29, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Thank you Andy! We love it!! as per chat, here is Stanley! He is now getting on just a bit for a pedigree Doberman, that's my now 12yr old daughter in the carrycot!!


View attachment 31381

Click to expand...

And here is Stanley:


----------



## Rooter (Jun 29, 2020)

Amazing! Thank you Andy and Miranda!!


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 7, 2020)

smange said:



View attachment 30878

Rosie, couldn’t get both her and Ralph in same post for some reason!
		
Click to expand...

Here is Rosie looking very regal (apparently Ralph is next, on a light red background - though I've been told that is not pink, what do I know!  ):


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 8, 2020)

smange said:



View attachment 30877

Ralph
		
Click to expand...

and now Ralph


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Here is Rosie looking very regal (apparently Ralph is next, on a light red background - though I've been told that is not pink, what do I know!  ):
View attachment 31541

Click to expand...

That’s awesome, love it and can’t wait to see our Ralph as well.

You have a very talented daughter there 👏


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			and now Ralph 
View attachment 31551

Click to expand...

That was quite strange us both posting at same time!!

Love them both, although Ralph just back from groomer this morning and got balded as lockdown wasn’t kind to his beard so looks more like a kangaroo at minute 🤨

Tell your daughter they are fantastic and thank you very much


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 16, 2020)

maxfli65 said:



			Our Denver after a run on an Islay beach, lovely nature but excitable.
View attachment 29715

Click to expand...

Denver with a fancy new cap:


----------



## User62651 (Jul 17, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Denver with a fancy new cap:
View attachment 31657

Click to expand...

That's top quality.......many thanks!


----------



## Rooter (Jul 21, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Thank you Andy! We love it!! as per chat, here is Stanley! He is now getting on just a bit for a pedigree Doberman, that's my now 12yr old daughter in the carrycot!!


View attachment 31381

Click to expand...

Stanley booked in tonight,  14 yrs is a cracking innings for a pedigree dobi, he has had an amazing life and will be missed!


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 21, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Stanley booked in tonight,  14 yrs is a cracking innings for a pedigree dobi, he has had an amazing life and will be missed!
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that. we went through it with our eldest Springer in February, and it was awful. I don't think I've ever cried so much in my life.


----------



## fundy (Jul 21, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Stanley booked in tonight,  14 yrs is a cracking innings for a pedigree dobi, he has had an amazing life and will be missed!
		
Click to expand...


sorry to hear mate


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 21, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Stanley booked in tonight,  14 yrs is a cracking innings for a pedigree dobi, he has had an amazing life and will be missed!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no! So sorry to hear that.


----------



## smange (Jul 22, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Here is Rosie looking very regal (apparently Ralph is next, on a light red background - though I've been told that is not pink, what do I know!  ):
View attachment 31541

Click to expand...

Received the originals, thanks so much! Absolutely love them just gotta get frames for them now 👍


----------



## IainP (Jul 27, 2020)

Followed this thread from the beginning. 2020 has been some year, we lost this little piece of mischief in January. Alfie.




1st picture last summer,  2nd just before Christmas. He was nearly 11.

Just after Rooter's post, we had confirmation that another pack member, Alfie's father is on borrowed time.


----------



## Matty6 (Jul 28, 2020)

We had to say goodbye to our little Jack Russell a few weeks back. She was at least 18 so a pretty good age. So unbelievably hard saying goodbye to these wonderful animals.

We’re also going to have to make a decision soon on our 18 year old cat. He has a cancerous grow on his nose, but other than that he is unbelievably fit and healthy for his age. He looks and acts half his age!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 2, 2020)

Esmie looking particularly moody today 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Aug 3, 2020)

Rooter said:



			Stanley booked in tonight,  14 yrs is a cracking innings for a pedigree dobi, he has had an amazing life and will be missed!
		
Click to expand...

Oh no. Stanley young man run fast and pain-free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2020)

Further to post 244, father time caught up with his body though the spirit was still willing. Have a few pictures from last few days but will go with a couple from when younger. One in full winter coat.




George.


----------

